
Ask HN: How to be an activist for a more open government? - interdrift
Hi guys, I&#x27;m coming from a country in which corruption is deep into the roots of the government and not many are willing to do something about it. I was wondering what kind of legal activism can slowly but surely offer progress in improving the situation?
======
crypticlizard
Hard question because activism commonly isn't straightforwardly legal. Legal
activism kinda doesn't work because corruption is invested in the status quo
and has the power to suppress rogue actors. But there's lots of technology
companies you could build that could defeat corruption by making a technology
that makes corruption infeasible. It's a circuitous route to activism though,
and it doesn't feel as powerful or immediate as traditional activism. And
you're likely to be subverted by the corruption, else losing your business or
being branded a criminal. Illegal activism isn't much better though. Snowden &
Aaron Swartz were modern activists that told truth to power and got hammered.

There's a reason your country has sustained corruption that has global
implications. Do you know what foreign influences the corruption serves? A
good way to tell might be finding out what corporations are invested in your
countries​economy. Then as an activist you can target that corporation in your
search to expose the truth of who funds and perpetuates the corruption.

